# HP 2133 Mini-note

## bssteph

Been thinking about getting one of those small "ultraportables" or "subnotebooks" or "netbooks" or whatever they're called these days, and the HP 2133 Mini-note caught my eye.

http://h18000.www1.hp.com/products/quickspecs/13009_na/13009_na.html

SuSE models: $500 for the with a 1.0 GHz C7 w/512 MB RAM and 4 GB flash drive, $550 for the 1.2 GHz model with 1 GB RAM and a 120 GB real hard drive. The 1.2 GHz model is particularly attractive to me (naturally I'd gut SuSE).

Anyway, any idea on hardware compatibility? I have high hopes since HP is selling it with SuSE, which has some implication that it actually supports all the hardware. Going down the tech sheet, I can't find anything Gentoo specific about the Chrome 9 but apparently there are official drivers from VIA that people have got going on other gear in Ubuntu (http://www.hombrepac.com.ar/software-libre/linux/how-to-via-k8m890-chrome-9-igp-and-linuxs-xorg-ubuntu-edgy-610/), it looks like from http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43/devices that bcm43xx should support the wireless, and I have no clue about the audio (ADI1984HD?).

Reviews haven't been amazing, but good enough.

It's still so new I can't even find great information about it on SuSE sites. Anyone else interested? Discuss.

----------

## bssteph

Well, I ordered one a while ago, should be here in a couple days. I started a wiki page: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_HP_2133_Mini-Note_PC

C'mon, I know someone else has to be looking at one of these.

----------

## allinurl

bssteph, I'm one of the HP2133 fans, and I got mine last week with suse. I'm a ubuntu guy and I actually did make it work with the VIA video driver without having to use the OpenChrome. What I did is I downloaded the driver from http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action , to install it just follow the instructions, the only thing is that I had to use the same xorg.conf that it came with suse, besides that everything is working fine. (direct rendering yes). I hope this work for u as well. 

I'm still trying to get to work my integrated microphone, if you have some comments or news on how to get this to work, please let me know. Thanks. Mike

----------

## bssteph

 *allinurl wrote:*   

> bssteph, I'm one of the HP2133 fans, and I got mine last week with suse. I'm a ubuntu guy and I actually did make it work with the VIA video driver without having to use the OpenChrome. What I did is I downloaded the driver from http://linux.via.com.tw/support/downloadFiles.action , to install it just follow the instructions, the only thing is that I had to use the same xorg.conf that it came with suse, besides that everything is working fine. (direct rendering yes). I hope this work for u as well.

 

Oh, cool! I will have to try that, thanks for posting. I was having problems with other via drivers but I don't think I got around to that one. If you could post the video sections of the xorg.conf here or on the wiki or something, that'd be great.

 *allinurl wrote:*   

> I'm still trying to get to work my integrated microphone, if you have some comments or news on how to get this to work, please let me know. Thanks. Mike

 

I tried for a while and didn't get anywhere, but I can say that the development version of ALSA drivers (newer than what's in 2.6.25) gave me better luck... at least then I could see some of the input mixers. I could have things act differently when playing around with them, but never recording my voice (but then again, I've never really tried setting up a microphone before, so I may just be doing things wrong)

----------

## MandM

bssteph-

Thanks for the help!  I used your settings to get much of the laptop configured.  You've saved me lots of time!

I am terrible with the ndis_wrappers, so that is still in the works.... but

I did use the script provided from the linux.via.com link  (thanks allinurl!).  The suse version had rpm's, but the ubuntu version used an installer script.  It errored out the first time.  I created a directory it complained about.  It errored again, but I now have a working x session!

Here's the xorg.conf file that was created by the script....  I know there is next to no one who needs the whole thing, but here we go......

```
# VIA X11 Config file

# Created on: 2007-11-20T12:30:27-0800.

#

# Version: 6.9.0

#

Section "Files"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/URW"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/PEX"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin2/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/latin7/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/baekmuk:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/japanese:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/kwintv"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/truetype"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/uni:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ucs/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/misc:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/75dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/100dpi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/hellas/Type1"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/sgi:unscaled"

  FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/xtest"

  FontPath     "/opt/kde3/share/fonts"

  InputDevices "/dev/gpmdata"

  InputDevices "/dev/input/mice"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

  Option       "AllowMouseOpenFail" "on"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load         "v4l"

  Load         "glx"

  Load         "type1"

  Load         "extmod"

  Load         "dbe"

  Load         "freetype"

  Load         "dri"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "kbd"

  Identifier   "Keyboard[0]"

  Option       "Protocol" "Standard"

  Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

  Option       "XkbModel" "pc104"

  Option       "XkbRules" "xfree86"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

  Driver       "synaptics"

  Identifier   "Mouse[0]"

  Option       "Buttons" "5"

  Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

  Option       "Name" "PS/2 Generic Mouse"

  Option       "Protocol" "explorerps/2"

  Option       "Vendor" "Sysp"

  Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

  DisplaySize  380 300

  HorizSync    28-500

  Identifier   "Monitor[0]"

  ModelName    "VIEWSONIC VA912-4SERIES"

  Option       "DPMS"

  VendorName   "VSC"

  VertRefresh  43-60

  UseModes     "Modes[0]"

EndSection

Section "Modes"

  Identifier   "Modes[0]"

  Modeline      "1280x800" 120.33 1280 1368 1504 1728 800 801 804 839

  Modeline      "1280x800" 118.88 1280 1368 1504 1728 800 801 804 839

  Modeline      "1280x800" 116.21 1280 1360 1496 1712 800 801 804 838

#  Modeline     "1280x768" 114.53 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 806

#  Modeline     "1280x768" 113.01 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 805

#  Modeline     "1280x768" 111.63 1280 1360 1496 1712 768 769 772 805

  Modeline      "1280x768" 80.14  1280 1344 1480 1680  768 769 772 795  -HSync +Vsync

  Modeline      "1024x768" 92.05 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 806

  Modeline      "1024x768" 90.83 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 805

  Modeline      "1024x768" 89.72 1024 1088 1200 1376 768 769 772 805

  Modeline      "1280x600" 88.68 1280 1352 1488 1696 600 601 604 630

  Modeline      "1280x600" 87.48 1280 1352 1488 1696 600 601 604 629

  Modeline      "1280x600" 85.59 1280 1344 1480 1680 600 601 604 629

  Modeline      "1024x600" 71.11 1024 1080 1192 1360 600 601 604 630

  Modeline      "1024x600" 69.32 1024 1080 1184 1344 600 601 604 629

  Modeline      "1024x600" 68.48 1024 1080 1184 1344 600 601 604 629

  Modeline      "800x600" 55.22 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 630

  Modeline      "800x600" 54.47 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 629

  Modeline      "800x600" 53.80 800 840 928 1056 600 601 604 629

  Modeline      "768x576" 50.62 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 605

  Modeline      "768x576" 49.92 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 604

  Modeline      "768x576" 49.32 768 808 888 1008 576 577 580 604

  Modeline      "640x480" 34.80 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 504

  Modeline      "640x480" 34.38 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 504

  Modeline      "640x480" 33.90 640 672 736 832 480 481 484 503

EndSection

Section "Screen"

  DefaultDepth 32 

  SubSection "Display"

    Depth      32

    Modes      "1280x768"  

  EndSubSection

  Device       "Device[0]"

  Identifier   "Screen[0]"

  Monitor      "Monitor[0]"

EndSection

Section "Device"

  BoardName    "Framebuffer Graphics"

  Driver       "via"

  Identifier   "Device[0]"

  Screen       0

  VendorName   "VIA Technology"

  Option "NoDDCValue"

  Option "ActiveDevice" "LCD,CRT"

  Option "PanelID"      "3"

  Option  "DisplayHardwareLayout" "LCD"

  Option  "ForceLCD" #[<bool>]

  Option  "VideoOnDevice" "LCD"

#  Option "LCDPort" "DVP0"

EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

  Identifier   "Layout[all]"

  InputDevice  "Keyboard[0]" "CoreKeyboard"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[0]" "SendCoreEvents"

  InputDevice  "Mouse[1]" "SendCoreEvents"

  Option       "Clone" "off"

  Option       "Xinerama" "off"

  Screen       "Screen[0]"

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Group      "video"

    Mode       0660

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

EndSection

```

I'm excited to get this all up and working!

----------

## bssteph

 *MandM wrote:*   

> bssteph-
> 
> Thanks for the help!  I used your settings to get much of the laptop configured.  You've saved me lots of time!
> 
> I am terrible with the ndis_wrappers, so that is still in the works.... but

 

You shouldn't have to use ndiswrapper. At least, you don't have to. I know doing that has been suggested a lot, but I have had great results with the b43 module, newest firmware, and a 2.6.25.1 kernel.

 *MandM wrote:*   

> I did use the script provided from the linux.via.com link  (thanks allinurl!).  The suse version had rpm's, but the ubuntu version used an installer script.  It errored out the first time.  I created a directory it complained about.  It errored again, but I now have a working x session!
> 
> I'm excited to get this all up and working!

 

Cool, thanks for posting the xorg.conf. Everything via works for you from the Ubuntu package? The last time I tried, I couldn't load the kernel modules because of a number of missing symbols that I can't recall off the top of my head, but needless to say, I'm still on openchrome at the moment.

----------

## MandM

The script autogenerated the xorg file and everything.  The one caveat is that I haven't tried anything like compiz/3d etc. 

Thats good news about the wrappers.  I'll have to do some work and look in to setting this up without them!

Thanks!

----------

## bssteph

 *MandM wrote:*   

> The script autogenerated the xorg file and everything.  The one caveat is that I haven't tried anything like compiz/3d etc.

 

How did you get the VIA drm and chrome9 kernel modules to load? Their version magic is 2.6.24, but moreover, they need some symbols I can't seem to find out how to build into my kernel.

----------

## ckenda1

I can't get X up and running.  I've tried with openchrome drivers but all it does is fade to a very bright white when I startx.

Everything else is working, sans microphone.  Can anyone help?

Thanks!

----------

## ckenda1

Ok, I finally got X to work using the openchrome svn overlay, but now I have 2 issues..

1) No mouse cursor in gnome (but mouse moves and I can click)

2) When exiting gnome, screen freezes (guess problem with driver)

any ideas?

Thanks!

----------

